# Can't decide on wheels: cosmic elite or ksyrium elite



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

*Can't decide on wheels: cosmic elite or ksyrium elite or something else*

cosmics are a bit aero but damn heavy (1900g), ksyriums aren't but 350g lighter (1550g).

I'm 179/80 kg (that is I'm heavy and suck at any climbing) and looking for better wheels to replace aksiums (1795g). My goal is occassional racing, RR and TT. The place where I live is rolling hills with climbs 2-6%, 1-3 km long, ocassionally it's 10-15% but these are very rare and short.

The choice is limited only by this pair and I'm also thinking about building wheels on mavic open pro/Ultegra hubs with aero spokes (radial front and radial+3x rear) with target weight around 1700 without QRs.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Ksyriums. At your weight, they would be fine. However, the Mavic actually claims the weight of the Ksyrium Elites at 1690 grams- not 1550 grams. That's only 100 grams for almost double the price. The Ksyrium SLs are probably what you're talking about but they are a little under 1500 grams and cost almost $1,000. Wait, you're considering Open Pros? That changes everything. Out of all of your choices, I'd go with the OP/Ultegra wheels. If you can pull off 1700 grams, they would be your best choice IMO. They won't have the bling like the Ksyriums but they will be easy to maintain (no proprietary crap) and super durable. Snap a spoke? Replacements can be found at any bike shop for OPs. All of your choices are usually used as training wheels but there are many who race on them too. Build theat OPwitht he 3x rear you were talking about and it should be darn near bulletproof.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

dot said:


> The choice is limited only by this pair and I'm also thinking about building wheels on mavic open pro/Ultegra hubs with aero spokes (radial front and radial+3x rear) with target weight around 1700 without QRs.



Check out bicycle wheel warehouse if you go that direction. Cheap and good quality. 
I have what you describe and like them a lot. I think definitely better than your other choices on a per dollar basis. On an absolute basis, not sure.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Cosmic front, Kysrium rear. It's like getting the aero where you need it most, but saving some weight where you don't need the aero. ~1765 grams yo 

I'm not serious.

But I do question why you're only picking one wheelset, and 2/3 options aren't aero at all while TT's will be an occassional things. I do agree with the Open Pro option just to you have something working everywhere. However, one idea is the Velocity Spartacus Pro. 30mm deep, IIRC it's somewhere in the 1700g range, costs as much as the Kysriums, and has praise for durability.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

My choice is limited by the selection on this site: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=754 and prices. I don't want and wouldn't go higher than 200 quid per wheel and 220 per wheelset - otherwise I have to pay overhead in taxes and it really complicates the process, let alone delivery times.

There are other options: Ultegra wheelset for 212 quid and Kore Gradient SL Silver, ~188 quid. So there are some factory contenders: cosmic elite, ksyrium elite, kore gradient SL, some Pro-Lite wheels and Ultegra and probably a handbuilt wheelset. Kore and Pro-Lite look very light for the price, but I'm not sure on the rims - on MTB I prefer maxtal rims over everything else.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*cosmic or ksyrium elite*



dot said:


> My choice is limited by the selection on this site: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryID=754 and prices. I don't want and wouldn't go higher than 200 quid per wheel and 220 per wheelset - otherwise I have to pay overhead in taxes and it really complicates the process, let alone delivery times.
> 
> There are other options: Ultegra wheelset for 212 quid and Kore Gradient SL Silver, ~188 quid. So there are some factory contenders: cosmic elite, ksyrium elite, kore gradient SL, some Pro-Lite wheels and Ultegra and probably a handbuilt wheelset. Kore and Pro-Lite look very light for the price, but I'm not sure on the rims - on MTB I prefer maxtal rims over everything else.


I had cosmic elite, not only noticeably heavy but didn't feel stiff.
Get open pro unless you want to buy top of the line ksyriums.


----------

